

Ask HN: What are some creative uses of the Bitcoin protocol? - mpjan

Besides payments, what are some new and creative uses for the Bitcoin (or any other cryptocurrency) protocol?
======
tinkerrr
1\. Proof of existence:
[http://www.proofofexistence.com/](http://www.proofofexistence.com/) show that
you are the original author of a creative work before putting it out there in
the world where anyone can copy the bits.

2\. Eternal love messages: [http://aterna.org/love/](http://aterna.org/love/)
Embeds messages on the florincoin blockchain and the message is stored as long
as there is at least one peer on the network (Bitcoin doesn't support such
long messages).

2b. Encoded messages in the Bitcoin blockchain:
[http://www.righto.com/2014/02/ascii-bernanke-wikileaks-
photo...](http://www.righto.com/2014/02/ascii-bernanke-wikileaks-
photographs.html) \- these are hex encoded messages. Florincoin above allows
to store data itself in the blockchain.

3\. Autonomous Corporations: [http://btcgeek.com/dawn-of-autonomous-
corporations/](http://btcgeek.com/dawn-of-autonomous-corporations/) Futuristic
stuff that's possible with the blockchain technology - creating 'corporations'
that no one owns or profits from but are fully self-sufficient.

------
mrfusion
Has anyone looked into voting systems through bitcoin?

Here's how I would design it. Please correct any flaws:

Make a wallet with a tiny amount of bitcoin for each voter and distribute the
wallets.

Each candidate gets an empty wallet. Publish the public address of those
wallets.

Voters send their coins to their chosen candidate's wallet. The candidate with
the most bitcoins (only counting txns from the distributed voting wallets)
wins.

Voters could potentially use a mixing service or coinjoin to preserve
anonymity?

Keep in mind, I'm talking about pennies or less worth of bitcoin so there's no
financial element to any of this. Just taking advantage of the bitcoin
platform.

As a bonus, there's a permanent, unalterable public record of the votes.

------
kristianp
Contracts:
[https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Contracts](https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Contracts)

------
massappeal
Etherium for sure

~~~
infinii
spelled ethereum [https://www.ethereum.org/](https://www.ethereum.org/)

